# Double Deathpunch



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Whipped up a couple of these today, in between turkey hunting/scouting, got 1 left if your interested.

All Delrin, handcrafted by me in my shop. 5/8 toneboard with dual air channels. 5/8 exhaust. High pitched bird sounds to super gravelly jackrabbit..

15 bucks +2 bucks to ship.Paypal check or mo.

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

These are pretty good calls you guys, I have one. In fact I also have the deathpunch and the sweet pea.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Sold thank you!


----------

